# [ODMP] South Bend Police Department, Indiana ~ April 23, 2006



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

A Corporal with the South Bend Police Department was killed in the line of duty on April 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18291*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Corporal Scott Severns 
*South Bend Police Department
Indiana*
End of Watch: Sunday, April 23, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, April 21, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded

Corporal Severns succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained two days earlier while attempting to take law enforcement action during a robbery while off duty.

Two assailants attempted to rob Corporal Severns and a friend. One of the suspects opened fire on him as he took action to protect his friend. Despite being wounded, Corporal Severns was able to return fire and wounded the suspect. Both suspects were taken into custody.

Corporal Severns was taken to a local hospital where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

He had served with the South Bend Police Department for 8 years.

Agency Contact Information
South Bend Police Department
701 W Sample St
South Bend, IN 46601

Phone: (574) 235-9201

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Courtesy of WNDU-TV

South Bend Police Officer Scott Severns









Courtesy of AP/Joe Raymond

A mourner stops next to the police car in front set up as a memorial to slain South Bend Police corporal Scott Severns April 24.

*ROBERT BORRELLI *
_WNDU_

South Bend, IN - An off-duty South Bend police officer is in "extremely critical" condition after being attacked and shot in an attempted robbery.

The incident happened about 10:45 Friday night in the 1300 block of Clover Street on South Bend's near-east side.

Corporal Scott Severns, an 8-year-veteran of the South Bend Police Department, was shot in the parking lot of the Boy Scout office on Northside Boulevard.

The incident happened about 10:45 Friday night in the 1300 block of Clover Street on South Bend's near-east side.

While Corporal Severns is being treated for his severe injuries at Memorial Hospital, the person accused of shooting him, a juvenile male, is at St. Joseph regional medical center just a few blocks away in "satisfactory" condition.

Police say they also arrested an 18-year-old man and are holding him on a preliminary charge of robbery.

Investigators say Severns was shot while he and a friend were being attacked.

"Severns, in my book, is a hero. He's got more guts in his little finger than I'll ever have," said Corbett.

Metro homicide commander Tim Corbett says off-duty Corporal Scott Severns tried to protect a female friend during an attempted robbery.

"Corporal Severns was with a female acquaintance, they were minding their own business, they were standing there talking when this predator came up with a weapon, attacked them," said Corbett.

Severns, who was off-duty and armed, but not wearing body armor, fired back and hit his attacker, a juvenile who turned-up at St. Joseph regional medical center Friday night.

His car was impounded and police say they recovered a weapon believed used in the shooting.

While the under-age suspect is in "satisfactory" condition and expected to survive, corporal Severns condition is said to be "extremely critical".

Police won't go into detail on wounds suffered by either one, or the number of times they were shot.

Police also arrested 18-year-old Mijell Redding on a felony charge of robbery.

Cpl. Mike Grzegorek said, "Being a police officer, we're trained to take action. He did just that. He did everything correctly. Unfortunately his injuries ended-up being worse than that of his attacker, and we're just asking for his prayers our hearts and prayers go out to him and family and we hope for a full recovery for him."

Severns is a second-generation police officer, a single man named "officer of the year" in 2004.

His father, Dennis is a retired cop, arrived from Florida Saturday.

Police say the law enforcement family has rallied around Severns family and south bend police in the aftermath of last night's shooting.

This is not the first time officer Severns was involved in a shoot-out with a suspect.

In January of 2005, Severns was chasing an armed suspect on foot on the city's northwest side.

Police say the suspect, Floyd Jordan, starting shooting at Severns who returned fire.

Neighbors said both men fired several shots, but neither was hit.

Other officers arrested Jordan a few blocks away.

****************************************************

Officer Remembered - By STEPHANIE STANG:

South Bend, IN - Corporal Scott Severns grew up in this area and developed lifelong friendships with some of his high school classmates.

With the news just breaking Sunday of his death, friends say it hasn't really sunk in, that they will be missing a teammate and a friend, who was really just like a brother.

Lifelong friendships: 
As a kid, friends say Scott Severns spent his days on the baseball field on the northwest side of South Bend.

"As childhood friends, me and Scott had talked about being cops and officers. We envisioned, (that) we tested at the time and we retired at the (same) time. The bond we had we was like brothers. That's the whole department, we are all like that," said Dave Ryans, a longtime friend.

While in high school Severns played football, basketball and baseball

While in high school, Severns played football, basketball and baseball

That's how many of his lifelong friendships were formed.

"There is no one I want to go to war with besides Scott Severns," said Dennis Ryans, who has also known Severns for some time. "From the bottom of my heart, Scott is always there for me always there for me, no questions."

While at LaSalle High School he played football, basketball and of course baseball. The All Star athlete even got a full ride scholarship to Bethel College.

Friends say he continued to play after college with summer leagues.

Severns played baseball at Bethel College and joined a league after he graduated

Severns played baseball at Bethel College and joined a league after he graduated.

"(He) was a good teammate and could always make you laugh, even if something ain't going right," said John Kehoe, baseball teammate.

Coming from two previous generations of police officers, Severns grew up with German shepherds and was determined to become a K-9 officer, like his father.

"Nothing ever fazed him. He always knew his next chance he was going to do better and that is typical Scott. He always came through and he is going to be missed," said Dave.

Friends say they will remember Severns as a good athlete with a great sense of humor, who died a senseless death.

*Indiana Officer Killed In Off-Duty Robbery Standoff*

*Corporal Severns Was Declared Dead On Sunday*


----------

